# The wait is killing me



## GR8 PLUMENG

This is my 3rd time taking this test, so I know that the results will not be posted until at least the 2nd week of May, based on historical trends. But every morning, as a routine, I log into myNCEES.ORG, sign in,  hoping to see the results posted. 

Am I the only one doing this?


----------



## cfm03

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> This is my 3rd time taking this test, so I know that the results will not be posted until at least the 2nd week of May, based on historical trends. But every morning, as a routine, I log into myNCEES.ORG, sign in,  hoping to see the results posted.
> Am I the only one doing this?


Yes. I agree, the wait is excruciating. I won't login until NCEES or/and Texas Board of Professional Engineers comunicate about the results being released. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## emmajuwa

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> This is my 3rd time taking this test, so I know that the results will not be posted until at least the 2nd week of May, based on historical trends. But every morning, as a routine, I log into myNCEES.ORG, sign in,  hoping to see the results posted.
> 
> Am I the only one doing this?


My first time, but the wait is going to be long. You are not the only one in this. Maybe 3 more weeks, who knows.


----------



## SacMe24

Oh I'm right there with you brother... and this isn't my first time at the rodeo either. I remember last year they released the results days before the Memorial Day weekend so hoping for a different outcome this time. I felt very prepared for the exam and did so many practice problems, some of them several times over to make sure I undersood the concepts. 

Good luck to you, and like @cfm03 I won't be logging in to my account until I get the official notification...stay positive!


----------



## matt267 PE

@GR8 PLUMENG, @cfm03, @emmajuwa, @jvanoye, 

You are all not alone. One way to pass the time is to head over to the "games" section of the website and participate in the time honored tradition of "spam." It's a waste of time and nothing really gets accomplished. But all the cool kids are doing it. You want to be cool right?

Here the link: http://engineerboards.com/topic/30334-april-2018-15k-spam-thread/

Rules have been suspended (for now).


----------



## SacMe24

matt267 PE said:


> @GR8 PLUMENG, @cfm03, @emmajuwa, @jvanoye,
> 
> You are all not alone. One way to pass the time is to head over to the "games" section of the website and participate in the time honored tradition of "spam." It's a waste of time and nothing really gets accomplished. But all the cool kids are doing it. You want to be cool right?
> 
> Here the link: http://engineerboards.com/topic/30334-april-2018-15k-spam-thread/
> 
> Rules have been suspended (for now).


Haha... let me check that out now...thanks!


----------



## mckenz007

Ugh yes, the wait is awful! I left feeling relatively okay, but the more time that’s passed, the more I’ve second guessed everything. My most distressing thought of late is “what if I skipped a bubble somewhere on my answer sheet and all my answers were one problem off?!” Unlikely, but still...

2nd week on May would be great, I wasn't expecting to see anything til at least the end of the 3rd!


----------



## caychanh

The wait is agonizing, but i my expectation this third time is that I think i finally passed.  I'm waiting on results to confirm it, and i have not had nightmares about failing yet.  Its a weird feeling, because I have to wait a year if I don't pass.  I'm definitely not going to study anymore until next year anyway.  So far I've logged into NCEES twice.  I have started to spend more time in the spam thread that Matt267 referred to.  Its not as fun with only a handful of people participating at the moment.  Hopefully in a week or so things will ramp up.  I really enjoyed the spam thread in the past, because it helped relieve the stress waiting on results (good or bad).  I know I will drink heavily once we start seeing the "fake" result threads beginning of May.


----------



## GR8 PLUMENG

mckenz007 said:


> Ugh yes, the wait is awful! I left feeling relatively okay, but the more time that’s passed, the more I’ve second guessed everything. My most distressing thought of late is “what if I skipped a bubble somewhere on my answer sheet and all my answers were one problem off?!” Unlikely, but still...
> 
> 2nd week on May would be great, I wasn't expecting to see anything til at least the end of the 3rd!


Dude, I had the same fear.  I walked out feeling pretty good about the test. Now the more I think about it, am second guessing all my answers. Did i miss read the problem? Did I fall for the trap they set with the trick questions? On the test, I actually bubbled the wrong answer once, and caught it during review. So am thinking what if I did the same for all the questions. 

I wish the was a way to pay and get there results faster. I would pay.


----------



## CivilGuy00

So I had been thinking about a question on the exam and was debating whether or not I did it right. I just confirmed I made a mistake and got the wrong answer. And then of course fell for the trap of a wrong answer. Man it is so depressing to know you missed an easy point. I even had an example I could have looked at to confirm. Apparently just didn't think about looking or was pressed on time. Idk. Very frustrating...


----------



## ME_VT_PE

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> Dude, I had the same fear.  I walked out feeling pretty good about the test. Now the more I think about it, am second guessing all my answers. Did i miss read the problem? Did I fall for the trap they set with the trick questions? On the test, I actually bubbled the wrong answer once, and caught it during review. So am thinking what if I did the same for all the questions.
> 
> I wish the was a way to pay and get there results faster. I would pay.


I thought the same thing. A "pay for services" to expedite the grading without any questions thrown out. I'd pay. I noticed there is an option to pay for your exam to be scored by hand as a double check if you'd like, and you have to pay for this as well. Maybe you can just opt for that!


----------



## Kloeb222

2nd week of may!? Are they really released that soon? Why was I thinking that it took 8-10 weeks for results to be released?!


----------



## SacMe24

Kloeb222 said:


> 2nd week of may!? Are they really released that soon? Why was I thinking that it took 8-10 weeks for results to be released?!


It's actually 6 to 8 weeks....and I'm thinking it'll be the week of 05/21


----------



## cfm03

Kloeb222 said:


> 2nd week of may!? Are they really released that soon? Why was I thinking that it took 8-10 weeks for results to be released?!


Release on steroids...it is not in ncees' mo to do that. No incentives whatsoever...


----------



## GR8 PLUMENG

In 2017, the exams were given on  April 21 and October 27th. The results were released on May 21st and December 5th, respectively (NYS).

So if the trend is followed, we are looking at the week of May 21st. Yeah, not the second week.


----------



## mongolianbbq

I feel you brother. I also am waiting to hear back from an interview I just had. Double the anxiety!


----------



## GR8 PLUMENG

mongolianbbq said:


> I feel you brother. I also am waiting to hear back from an interview I just had. Double the anxiety!


Good luck on both. Hope you told them you are a PE in the making.


----------



## cornsnicker3

One of the things that makes it especially agonizing is feeling like I did really well, but fearing that my confidence is in vain. At least if I felt like I failed, but a failing result would be the expectation.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

There is an entire section of this forum dedicated to this sort of discussion.  This area is really for test prep questions. @knight1fox3


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Moving this thread to the appropriate section.


----------



## Mr. Zane

I am doing the same thing, even I will only see Result Pending.


----------



## Surf and Snow

I’m sure it will be at least a full month from now, if not more, so I don’t feel the need to drive myself insane checking Ncees. I figure it’ll get posted here anyway when they start getting released. Besides, I’m pretty sure I got an  email when my FE results got posted.

I do wonder if they update the stats on the website of % of test takers who passed, before or after they individually release results. 

https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates/


----------



## Vel2018

Oh boy, hmm in my case, busy at work and I like to drink wine at night and play video games so I didn't really feel checking ncees..whats killing me though is my itchy hands to get the PE seal. Lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Surf and Snow said:


> I’m sure it will be at least a full month from now, if not more, so I don’t feel the need to drive myself insane checking Ncees. I figure it’ll get posted here anyway when they start getting released. Besides, I’m pretty sure I got an  email when my FE results got posted.
> 
> I do wonder if they update the stats on the website of % of test takers who passed, before or after they individually release results.
> 
> https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates/


Typically after... and not the first day if I remember right since all states don't release the same day.


----------



## ARS

I took on October and did the same as you said everyday. Finally day came and the result was out. Time will go on. All the best.


----------



## mhami

I'm buried at work after not working any OT because I was studying - and still I have time to be a little obsessive checking this site.  I appreciate the commiseration!


----------



## SacMe24

mhami said:


> I'm buried at work after not working any OT because I was studying - and still I have time to be a little obsessive checking this site.  I appreciate the commiseration!


I have a little ritual at work every morning... I check this site to see what's new.. haha..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Kloeb222 said:


> 2nd week of may!? Are they really released that soon?


No way that's happening the week of May 7th. Much too early even before one considers the new issues this session.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SacMe24 said:


> I have a little ritual at work every morning... I check this site to see what's new.. haha..


Only checking once a day in the morning? It's still early yet. Give it a couple weeks, as the stress builds up everyone starts checking every few minutes.


----------



## vee043324

my anxiety was through the roof yesterday.. sunday scaries to a whole new level.  :mellow:


----------



## SDB

same here...can't stop myself from thinking about questions I may have missed.


----------



## smrob

I totally logged in everyday for weeks...just in case.  You think it's bad now, though.  Wait until NCEES does release results, but then your state decides to wait a couple of days before letting them release your results.  Pass or Fail, it's the longest couple of days of your life.  For the Oct 2017 exam release, NCEES surprised everyone and released results about a week earlier than expected.  Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## vee043324

SDB said:


> same here...can't stop myself from thinking about questions I may have missed.


yesterday I absolutely loathed myself for not being sure of like 3 environmental remediation questions. ugh. and then was paranoid that every "right" answer I got was actually just a trick and that I got the whole exam wrong. 

SOS


----------



## ME_VT_PE

vee043324 said:


> my anxiety was through the roof yesterday.. sunday scaries to a whole new level.  :mellow:


I've only heard about 4 other people reference the sunday scaries. They're real, and very scary!

I had them too. Nursing a hangover all day sunday convincing myself I failed...even though I walked out feeling AWESOME.

This sucks!


----------



## vee043324

ME_VT said:


> I've only heard about 4 other people reference the sunday scaries. They're real, and very scary!
> 
> I had them too. Nursing a hangover all day sunday convincing myself I failed...even though I walked out feeling AWESOME.
> 
> This sucks!


So I failed my first time (by about 5 questions so I didn't bomb it by any means), and this second time I felt much, much better... but I have so much emotional baggage from failing the first time that I'm paranoid AF that I failed again this time. 

ALSO the scariest part about feeling like it went so much better this time is how the F will I prepare to take it again in the event that I do fail??? I thought it went well...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

smrob said:


> I totally logged in everyday for weeks...just in case.  You think it's bad now, though.  Wait until NCEES does release results, but then your state decides to wait a couple of days before letting them release your results.  Pass or Fail, it's the longest couple of days of your life.


----------



## SacMe24

RBHeadge PE said:


> Only checking once a day in the morning? It's still early yet. Give it a couple weeks, as the stress builds up everyone starts checking every few minutes.


Oh yes... I remember....especially the week when NCEES announces results and you start seeing new threads popping out every 5 min... PA is out !.. ..NY is out!....CA results are out !!... so on and so forth....and then the nail-biting begins haha... good times.


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> So I failed my first time (by about 5 questions so I didn't bomb it by any means), and this second time I felt much, much better... but I have so much emotional baggage from failing the first time that I'm paranoid AF that I failed again this time.
> 
> ALSO the scariest part about feeling like it went so much better this time is how the F will I prepare to take it again in the event that I do fail??? I thought it went well...


I have the same reservations about this last time taking the exam. I felt very good about it, but then I start thinking....what if.. what IF I fail again. What would I change about my study habits this time? I did so many problems, reinforced concepts, bought new study guides, started a study group, definitely put in my time... I just don't know what else I could do different next time. Hoping and praying that all my hard work will pay off in a few weeks.... ugh... 

Good luck to us all and let's hope we don't have to do this again...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Welcome to phase 1 of the post-exam emotional roller-coaster.
> 
> Phase 2 (second-guessing) will start to set in over the next few days. You will start to forget small (but important) pieces of the exam and forget how you answered the question, but will remember just enough so that you keep trying to re-calculate the answers in your head. You will slowly begin to convince yourself that you got it wrong.
> 
> Phase 3 (worry) will follow within a few weeks. At this point, you've convinced yourself that you've missed a few problems, but you *should* still be ok.
> 
> After worring for about a month (we're now within a couple weeks of results at this point), you'll jump into full blown doubt (Phase 4). You are now certain that you missed way too many questions to stand a chance at passing.
> 
> Many people begin to formulate ways to calculate the cut-score. This is a sub-Phase that can happen any time between Phase 2 and Phase 4.
> 
> Once you've lost hope of passing, you'll move into Phase 5 (anger) over the fact that it's taken way too damn long to grade a simple scantron and the guys at NCEES are morons for taking so long. I mean, really, 6-8 weeks to feed a scantron into a f*ing machine, COME ON!! Another source of anger stems from all of the "Not this shit again" and "Don't try to calc it because it's worthless" responses to all of your cut-score posts.
> 
> Finally, you'll hit Phase 6 (results). Each person reacts differently at this point whether they passed or not, how many times they've taken it, financial implications, expectations, etc. Regardless of how the results come out, at this point you will find that the CAB of your choice is very welcomed to either celebrate or cry into.


Welcome to Phase 4!

In about a week or so you'll enter the worst part: Phase 5.


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> Welcome to Phase 4!
> 
> In about a week or so you'll enter the worst part: Phase 5.


well played. 

although I think my phase 5 will just be drinking every night starting May 15th.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> well played.
> 
> although I think my phase 5 will just be drinking every night starting May 15th.


For me the constant thing across all phases is anxiety. and unfortunately, I dont drink....  :true: :true:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> So I failed my first time (by about 5 questions so I didn't bomb it by any means), and this second time I felt much, much better... but I have so much emotional baggage from failing the first time that I'm paranoid AF that I failed again this time.
> 
> ALSO the scariest part about feeling like it went so much better this time is how the F will I prepare to take it again in the event that I do fail??? I thought it went well...






SacMe24 said:


> I have the same reservations about this last time taking the exam. I felt very good about it, but then I start thinking....what if.. what IF I fail again. What would I change about my study habits this time? I did so many problems, reinforced concepts, bought new study guides, started a study group, definitely put in my time... I just don't know what else I could do different next time. Hoping and praying that all my hard work will pay off in a few weeks.... ugh...


Trust me when I say that I know the feeling.

It reads like you both made the necessary studying change habits for this exam cycle. You should both be okay!



vee043324 said:


> although I think my phase 5 will just be drinking every night starting May 15th.


It'll start earlier, maybe the 10thor 11th, and last a lot longer due to the pencil erasure issues. Good luck and don't do any irreversible damage to your liver!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mr. Zane said:


> For me the constant thing across all phases is anxiety. and unfortunately, I dont drink....  :true: :true:


Burn off the stress at the gym. It works! V:


----------



## Mr. Zane

RBHeadge PE said:


> Burn off the stress at the gym. It works! V:


Worse for me even, I had several times that I was thinking about the exam while pushing the dumb bells, its bad for me because I lost my count. It seems my mind is linear and does not allow multiple tasks processing....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Do cardio instead. You don't have to count when a machine keeps time for you.

I was on the of elliptical (A LOT!) during the wait.


----------



## Supe

Yeah, nothing like waiting and watching a little red LCD display counting second by second...

Don't do cardio.  Cardio is the devil.


----------



## txjennah PE

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> This is my 3rd time taking this test, so I know that the results will not be posted until at least the 2nd week of May, based on historical trends. But every morning, as a routine, I log into myNCEES.ORG, sign in,  hoping to see the results posted.
> 
> Am I the only one doing this?


I've taken the test more than once (but not this past round), so I feel your agony!  Hang in there!


----------



## Szar

First time taking it, but I'm not worried. 

Worst comes to worst, I start my ultimate life's goal of collecting each NCEES pencil!

You may have your fancy PE certificate, promotion, salary increase, and maybe even the ladies... but I would have earned all four of my NCEES Special Edition Color Pencils through my own blood, sweat, and tears!!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I heard @squaretaper already got his results...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@ME_VT ....for the PMP!


----------



## Mr. Zane

ME_VT said:


> I heard @squaretaper already got his results...






squaretaper said:


> @ME_VT ....for the PMP!


PMP comes even before you leave the exam room.  :multiplespotting: thats what i like...


----------



## vee043324

Mr. Zane said:


> Worse for me even, I had several times that I was thinking about the exam while pushing the dumb bells, its bad for me because I lost my count. It seems my mind is linear and does not allow multiple tasks processing....


go on the elliptical or bike while watching something funny. it helps. I've gotten through almost an entire season of the office since april 13...


----------



## Lucas H

Hi guys, going to the gym is the best way to kill this waiting anxiety! it helped me a lot last year


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I work full time and have a 2 year old. The only thing thats getting worked out is my liver


----------



## Mr. Zane

ME_VT said:


> I work full time and have a 2 year old. The only thing thats getting worked out is my liver


really admire a guy like you with all worka amd family committment and you work hard on exam prep. Hard worker...

i am taking advantage of having no such committment.


----------



## kimberly9

RBHeadge PE said:


> No way that's happening the week of May 7th. Much too early even before one considers the new issues this session.


What do you mean? What new issues for this cycle?


----------



## Surf and Snow

kimberly9 said:


> What do you mean? What new issues for this cycle?


Well, for one they changed the exam this time. More protection content for example. This means some of those questions were test run on us. They need to review those and look at rBis etc  to see what to adjust. The new changes to the specs will be board evaluated by sampling our answers.  Since we have a long wait, read through this and you’ll understand better what/why we are waiting on.

Good read straight from NCEES:







Heres an excerpt:

The passing score is determined in one of two ways.
•  For the first administration of a new exam or specification change (the anchor exam), a cut-score panel recommends the score. (Ie this new April 2018 specification change)
•  For subsequent administrations, a statistical procedure known as “equating” is used to set the score relative to the anchor exam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

kimberly9 said:


> What do you mean? What new issues for this cycle?






Surf and Snow said:


> Well, for one they changed the exam this time. More protection content for example. This means some of those questions were test run on us. They need to review those and look at rBis etc  to see what to adjust. The new changes to the specs will be board evaluated by sampling our answers.  Since we have a long wait, read through this and you’ll understand better what/why we are waiting on.


It happens every time. Gotta work out those new test kinks.

We can almost always retroactively attribute a results release delay due to an exam committee meeting post-test to discuss any anomalies and establish the cut score. The larger tests (CE, EE, ME, etc) proactively schedule these meetings so it typically doesn't impact the release date much. The larger tests also get screened by a lot more people before release too which cuts back on anomalies. But the smaller tests (nuclear, petro, ag, FP, etc) often scheduled ad-hoc and it delays things a few weeks. The larger tests committees are run by NCEES, whereas the smaller test committees tend to be run by professional societies. Obviously the NCEES committees are more sensitive to the schedule needs and can actually pay people to attend meetings. Professional societies, tend to be volunteers who need to take off time from work and schedule last minute flights cross country on their own dime. The implications here are obvious.

We usually see delays due to new tests for October exams but it can happen for April too.

So now that you have the background you want to know how it may actually effect you? This cycle all of the Electrical exams, Environmental, and Architectural exams have updated their questions and format. Per the civil webpage:  Const, Struct, and Geo have also updated their test too but this isn't reflected fully in exam content PDFs so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ . EE and Envr meet May 18-19 at NCESS for an exam standard setting study meeting. Architectural also meets May 18-19 at a different location for their standard setting study meeting (source: https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2_Licensure-Exchange_April-2018.pdf on page 11). I don't see anything about CE meetings. If those meetings are held specifically to discuss the new exam then you shouldn't expect results until a few business days after those meetings. The name implies its a cut score meeting. But it's possible that those meetings might not be related to the new exam and there may not be a delay as a result. If CE has to hold a meeting all bets are off.

Meetings may also be needed to address new problems that arise with established exam questions. Or NCEES may need to investigate something that happened at a test site and need more time to complete their work. It's rare that that alone would cause a delay but the possibility can't be discounted.

*And don't get me started on the rumor about how the new pencil erasers are screwing with things. *That has the October 2014 pencil lead fiasco written all over it.

tl;dr nominal release around May 23-25


----------



## GR8 PLUMENG

ME_VT said:


> I heard @squaretaper already got his results...


And we are off with the trolling. Even though i knew this is was definitely untrue, my heart still jumped a bit.


----------



## GR8 PLUMENG

RBHeadge PE said:


> It happens every time. Gotta work out those new test kinks.
> 
> We can almost always retroactively attribute a results release delay due to an exam committee meeting post-test to discuss any anomalies and establish the cut score. The larger tests (CE, EE, ME, etc) proactively schedule these meetings so it typically doesn't impact the release date much. The larger tests also get screened by a lot more people before release too which cuts back on anomalies. But the smaller tests (nuclear, petro, ag, FP, etc) often scheduled ad-hoc and it delays things a few weeks. The larger tests committees are run by NCEES, whereas the smaller test committees tend to be run by professional societies. Obviously the NCEES committees are more sensitive to the schedule needs and can actually pay people to attend meetings. Professional societies, tend to be volunteers who need to take off time from work and schedule last minute flights cross country on their own dime. The implications here are obvious.
> 
> We usually see delays due to new tests for October exams but it can happen for April too.
> 
> So now that you have the background you want to know how it may actually effect you? This cycle all of the Electrical exams, Environmental, and Architectural exams have updated their questions and format. Per the civil webpage:  Const, Struct, and Geo have also updated their test too but this isn't reflected fully in exam content PDFs so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ . EE and Envr meet May 18-19 at NCESS for an exam standard setting study meeting. Architectural also meets May 18-19 at a different location for their standard setting study meeting (source: https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2_Licensure-Exchange_April-2018.pdf on page 11). I don't see anything about CE meetings. If those meetings are held specifically to discuss the new exam then you shouldn't expect results until a few business days after those meetings. The name implies its a cut score meeting. But it's possible that those meetings might not be related to the new exam and there may not be a delay as a result. If CE has to hold a meeting all bets are off.
> 
> Meetings may also be needed to address new problems that arise with established exam questions. Or NCEES may need to investigate something that happened at a test site and need more time to complete their work. It's rare that that alone would cause a delay but the possibility can't be discounted.
> 
> *And don't get me started on the rumor about how the new pencil erasers are screwing with things. *That has the October 2014 pencil lead fiasco written all over it.
> 
> tl;dr nominal release around May 23-25


Thanks for the update. And the erasers did suck, bigly.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> And we are off with the trolling. Even though i knew this is was definitely untrue, my heart still jumped a bit.


haha I'm in the same boat. Everytime I log in to NCEES and see a green box (from my FE result) my heart jumps...


----------



## Mr. Zane

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> Thanks for the update. And the erasers did suck, bigly.


This happened to me as well, I needed to ask the invigilator if this messy will mess up the machine or not... :facepalm:


----------



## knight1fox3

Mr. Zane said:


> and unfortunately, I dont drink....  :true: :true:


Never too late to take on new projects! 



vee043324 said:


> go on the elliptical or bike while watching something funny. it helps. I've gotten through almost an entire season of the office since april 13...


All while heart rate is non-existent with only 50% or less effort. :thumbs:



kimberly9 said:


> What do you mean? What new issues for this cycle?


Read above. I also posted regarding this.


----------



## vee043324

ME_VT said:


> I work full time and have a 2 year old. The only thing thats getting worked out is my liver


so much respect for people who take this exam with a family. I'm single and in grad school right now and even though it totally sucks, I would much rather balance homework w/exam prep than another human being / a family w/exam prep..


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> so much respect for people who take this exam with a family. I'm single and in grad school right now and even though it totally sucks, I would much rather balance homework w/exam prep than another human being / a family w/exam prep..


I am in grad school as well, needed squeezing from daily work for exam prep.

Not everyone is happy with me for doing this because I cant meet other requirements like the research or other work in the meantime. 

But suffer a little from now is better than have it later years.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ME_VT said:


> haha I'm in the same boat. Everytime I log in to NCEES and see a green box (from my FE result) my heart jumps...


Not sure how it goes in other states, but in CA we'll get an email from our board right as results are released so there's really no point in refreshing the NCEES page (although I wish it made a difference). Like most people I get my email through my phone so it pings me when I get that message.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I cant control myself...


----------



## Kloeb222

Lucas H said:


> Hi guys, going to the gym is the best way to kill this waiting anxiety! it helped me a lot last year


This is what I've been doing. Getting back into lifting after having a spotty training schedule the last couple months.


----------



## cfm03

Precisely


----------



## RBHeadge PE

cfm03 said:


> Precisely


RESLUTS?

You're definitely going the H&amp;B route to de-stressing.


----------



## cfm03

RBHeadge PE said:


> RESLUTS?
> You're definitely going the H&amp;B route to de-stressing.


I know I have noticed that after the fact...oh, well!!!


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> Not sure how it goes in other states, but in CA we'll get an email from our board right as results are released so there's really no point in refreshing the NCEES page (although I wish it made a difference). Like most people I get my email through my phone so it pings me when I get that message.


I'm in CA as well and I don't remember getting an email from the state board notifying me of the results, just the one from NCEES...at any rate, I won't be logging into my account until I get that email...3 more weeks at least !... ugh....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SacMe24 said:


> I'm in CA as well and I don't remember getting an email from the state board notifying me of the results, just the one from NCEES...at any rate, I won't be logging into my account until I get that email...3 more weeks at least !... ugh....


Some people have noted and posted that the alert email can arrive anywhere from seconds to 30 min after the results are posted online.

Get those F5 keys ready!


----------



## SacMe24

RBHeadge PE said:


> Some people have noted and posted that the alert email can arrive anywhere from seconds to 30 min after the results are posted online.
> 
> Get those F5 keys ready!


I'm telling you.... today has been especially bad for me. My anxiety has been through the roof!....those exam results can't come fast enough....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Results are overrated.


----------



## knight1fox3

SacMe24 said:


> I'm telling you.... today has been especially bad for me. My anxiety has been through the roof!....those exam results can't come fast enough....


Then you need a hobby to take your mind off things. :thumbs:


----------



## SacMe24

knight1fox3 said:


> Then you need a hobby to take your mind off things. :thumbs:


Yes !... I started playing the piano again which is really helping... thanks!


----------



## kimberly9

RBHeadge PE said:


> It happens every time. Gotta work out those new test kinks.
> 
> We can almost always retroactively attribute a results release delay due to an exam committee meeting post-test to discuss any anomalies and establish the cut score. The larger tests (CE, EE, ME, etc) proactively schedule these meetings so it typically doesn't impact the release date much. The larger tests also get screened by a lot more people before release too which cuts back on anomalies. But the smaller tests (nuclear, petro, ag, FP, etc) often scheduled ad-hoc and it delays things a few weeks. The larger tests committees are run by NCEES, whereas the smaller test committees tend to be run by professional societies. Obviously the NCEES committees are more sensitive to the schedule needs and can actually pay people to attend meetings. Professional societies, tend to be volunteers who need to take off time from work and schedule last minute flights cross country on their own dime. The implications here are obvious.
> 
> We usually see delays due to new tests for October exams but it can happen for April too.
> 
> So now that you have the background you want to know how it may actually effect you? This cycle all of the Electrical exams, Environmental, and Architectural exams have updated their questions and format. Per the civil webpage:  Const, Struct, and Geo have also updated their test too but this isn't reflected fully in exam content PDFs so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ . EE and Envr meet May 18-19 at NCESS for an exam standard setting study meeting. Architectural also meets May 18-19 at a different location for their standard setting study meeting (source: https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2_Licensure-Exchange_April-2018.pdf on page 11). I don't see anything about CE meetings. If those meetings are held specifically to discuss the new exam then you shouldn't expect results until a few business days after those meetings. The name implies its a cut score meeting. But it's possible that those meetings might not be related to the new exam and there may not be a delay as a result. If CE has to hold a meeting all bets are off.
> 
> Meetings may also be needed to address new problems that arise with established exam questions. Or NCEES may need to investigate something that happened at a test site and need more time to complete their work. It's rare that that alone would cause a delay but the possibility can't be discounted.
> 
> *And don't get me started on the rumor about how the new pencil erasers are screwing with things. *That has the October 2014 pencil lead fiasco written all over it.
> 
> tl;dr nominal release around May 23-25


I see. So does this result in a lower cut score? I know it’s not available information but I had to guess a lot and felt like there were many questions I didn’t study so left the test feeling like I failed, and still feel like that despite 3 months of studying and taking a course.


----------



## Lucas H

SacMe24 said:


> Yes !... I started playing the piano again which is really helping... thanks!


go to the gym also, run run run!!!! sweat sweat sweat!!! make your life busy in a good way!


----------



## SacMe24

Lucas H said:


> go to the gym also, run run run!!!! sweat sweat sweat!!! make your life busy in a good way!


Oh yes.... doing that too. Studying for the PE added 10 lbs to my waistline so now working on getting rid of it...


----------



## Lucas H

geez,,,10lb? i remebered last year when I study PE, i also went to the gym, not to lose weight, just to lose the damn nervousness and the damn stress. so I did not gain any weight! oh, by the by,  I also played piano!!!


----------



## SacMe24

Lucas H said:


> geez,,,10lb? i remebered last year when I study PE, i also went to the gym, not to lose weight, just to lose the damn nervousness and the damn stress. so I did not gain any weight! oh, by the by,  I also played piano!!!


Yes unfortunately when I study I get the munchies BAD....anyway... as of this morning I had already lost 6 so very happy about that...just a matter of drinking more water, EATING healthier and of course working out. 

So cool that you play the piano as well, they do say that mathematicians make good musicians... and us engineers are "supposed" to be good at math so... haha... I had my piano tuned days after the exam with the express purpose of replacing study time with practice time...


----------



## Szar

SacMe24 said:


> Yes unfortunately when I study I get the munchies BAD....anyway... as of this morning I had already lost 6 so very happy about that...just a matter of drinking more water, EATING healthier and of course working out.
> 
> So cool that you play the piano as well, they do say that mathematicians make good musicians... and us engineers are "supposed" to be good at math so... haha... I had my piano tuned days after the exam with the express purpose of replacing study time with practice time...


I gained 15 lbs because of this test...

Well that and the local Pizzeria who delivered in 15 minutes.


----------



## Lucas H

SacMe24 said:


> Yes unfortunately when I study I get the munchies BAD....anyway... as of this morning I had already lost 6 so very happy about that...just a matter of drinking more water, EATING healthier and of course working out.
> 
> So cool that you play the piano as well, they do say that mathematicians make good musicians... and us engineers are "supposed" to be good at math so... haha... I had my piano tuned days after the exam with the express purpose of replacing study time with practice time...


nice job for losing 6! well, no idea engineers are prone to playing piano well. I just felt like playing piano looks so cool, lol.  I started playing from the date I got the PE results. so now i am still like entry level,,,,,ugh, I have hard time to play chord inversion and 4-note chords. how can you overcome this!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

kimberly9 said:


> I see. So does this result in a lower cut score? I know it’s not available information but I had to guess a lot and felt like there were many questions I didn’t study so left the test feeling like I failed, and still feel like that despite 3 months of studying and taking a course.


Welcome to the Phase 4, subphase a: full blown doubt and trying to calculate the cut-score! 

There isn't anyway way to determine if these meetings will raise or lower the cut score. Every new test in every discipline has these meetings and the results of these meetings are baked into the cut scores of previous tests.  So in the grand scheme of things it probably won't move deviate from the average anyway.

Recall that the "cut score" is really the number of correctly designed test problems that a *minimally competent PE would get correct*. As a gedanken you can break questions down into a few broad categories:


easy questions that all PEs would get correct

medium questions that most PEs would get correct (ex: 67%)

hard questions and specialized knowledge questions that a few PEs would get correct but more than 25% would get correct (ex: 33%)

really hard questions that =&lt;25% of PEs would get correct, i.e. worse than guessing. These questions may exist to force the examinee to waste time attempting to solve these questions rather than spend time on the lower hanging fruit above.

FUBAR'd questions that are just wrong and should be tossed

Add all the total in (1), a whole number fraction of (2) [ex: 2/3 of (2)], a lower whole number fraction of (3) [ex: 1/3 of (3)], and maybe some tiny fraction from (4) and you get the cut score. This isn't actually how the arrive at the cut score but it's close enough for demonstration purposes. The numbers I provided above are arbitrary and should be treated as such.

Really it's probably closer to a weighted fraction summation of my simplified categories 1-4 combined with some fancy statistics,  and it's done via having a large enough sample of PEs take the test and get their average score, or average minimum score for different combinations of problems.

People like to talk about questions being tossed and it's not that common. An overabundance of cat 3 questions or a question being too hard (cat 4) is different than it being unfit (cat 5). The former don't count much towards the cut score. The latter have a weight of zero. The committees would usually only "toss" a question if there was an error in the question itself. Something like:


two or more of the multiple-choice answers are identical, this happens way more often than it should

the correct answer isn't one of the choices available, this does not necessarily apply to "most nearly questions"

more than one correct answer (in which case they wouldn't toss the question, but instead would give credit to anyone who filled in the circle on any of the correct answers.

the question is worded is a confusing or ambiguous manner, not to be confused with carefully questions that are meant to deceive those who did not carefully read the question, and sometimes the question will still count but with one or more new correct answers

typos, transcription, and printing errors, and sometimes the question will still count but with a new correct answer


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Lucas H said:


> go to the gym also, run run run!!!! sweat sweat sweat!!! make your life busy in a good way!






Lucas H said:


> geez,,,10lb? i remebered last year when I study PE, i also went to the gym, not to lose weight, just to lose the damn nervousness and the damn stress. so I did not gain any weight! oh, by the by,  I also played piano!!!


I didn't gain anything during the study period. But I went to the gym during the wait period to both burn off stress and get in shape . Combined with eating healthier, I lost 20lbs over that two month period. I dropped another 40+ afterwards as I kept at it. I've kept off the fat since. The anxiety of waiting for the results was actually a good thing for my long term health.


----------



## leggo PE

Don't forget, spam spam spam!


----------



## sambisu

ME_VT said:


> I work full time and have a 2 year old. The only thing thats getting worked out is my liver


I feel your pain. Also work full time plus two kids (the second one was born March 12 this year...).


----------



## SacMe24

Lucas H said:


> nice job for losing 6! well, no idea engineers are prone to playing piano well. I just felt like playing piano looks so cool, lol.  I started playing from the date I got the PE results. so now i am still like entry level,,,,,ugh, I have hard time to play chord inversion and 4-note chords. how can you overcome this!?


Thanks !.... and there are plenty of easy to follow videos on YouTube about chord inversions etc... check them out. I've learned a lot from them myself.


----------



## SacMe24

Szar said:


> I gained 15 lbs because of this test...
> 
> Well that and the local Pizzeria who delivered in 15 minutes.


It sucks doesn't it...I mean, you're sitting on a chair at work for 8+ hours... then you go home and sit on another chair for 3 or so hours every day. Do that for 3 months while you eat and eat and the result is 2 additional inches around the waist... ugghh... ohh well. Hopefully it'll all be worth it when we get our results in a few weeks.


----------



## treadlight

I have google chrome default to this page.


----------



## Mr. Zane

Lucas H said:


> geez,,,10lb? i remebered last year when I study PE, i also went to the gym, not to lose weight, just to lose the damn nervousness and the damn stress. so I did not gain any weight! oh, by the by,  I also played piano!!!






Szar said:


> I gained 15 lbs because of this test...
> 
> Well that and the local Pizzeria who delivered in 15 minutes.






SacMe24 said:


> It sucks doesn't it...I mean, you're sitting on a chair at work for 8+ hours... then you go home and sit on another chair for 3 or so hours every day. Do that for 3 months while you eat and eat and the result is 2 additional inches around the waist... ugghh... ohh well. Hopefully it'll all be worth it when we get our results in a few weeks.




How did your guys gain weight? Mine was 61 kg, I dropped to 50 kg ( one morning was 49.5) after the exam.

Only 3 months, I became a skeleton. I feel I transformed from fat Majin Buu to the slim one.... 

I gained a little back now, but only 52.5 this morning.


----------



## Mr. Zane

treadlight said:


> I have google chrome default to this page.


This thread will be the hottest till the result day...


----------



## SacMe24

Mr. Zane said:


> This thread will be the hottest till the result day...


For realz...all other topics have been exhausted....bahaha


----------



## Mr. Zane

SacMe24 said:


> For realz...all other topics have been exhausted....bahaha


Yeah, agree. And this will be heated up again to the boiling point after October round. I bet!!!


----------



## emmajuwa

Looks like NCEES is no longer accepting feedback on the questions. It's been wrapped up. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Mr. Zane

emmajuwa said:


> Looks like NCEES is no longer accepting feedback on the questions. It's been wrapped up. Ask me how I know.


Yes, how do you know?


----------



## emmajuwa

Mr. Zane said:


> Yes, how do you know?


Out of anxiety, I check NCEES every now and then. The website had the landing page that directs you on to provide feedback on the April 2018 questions. It's no longer there as we move towards day 21 after the exams.


----------



## Szar

emmajuwa said:


> Out of anxiety, I check NCEES every now and then. The website had the landing page that directs you on to provide feedback on the April 2018 questions. It's no longer there as we move towards day 21 after the exams.


They might have flagged your account for increased scrutiny due to what appeared to them as a ddos attack.


----------



## emmajuwa

Szar said:


> They might have flagged your account for increased scrutiny due to what appeared to them as a ddos attack.


Hahaha. You are right.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf and Snow

^^^ pretty sure that means you fail.


----------



## Vel2018

emmajuwa said:


> Hahaha. You are right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Relax @emmajuwa we passed this test. 

3 more weeks and we will reap the fruit of our labor. Imagine your like gathering energy for 3 months then you discharged all that energy out in 1 day like kamehameha wave. The result? Smoked! Haha

Anyway looks like they are done reviewing faulty problems if theres any.


----------



## emmajuwa

Vel2018 said:


> Relax [mention=35792]emmajuwa[/mention] we passed this test.
> 
> 3 more weeks and we will reap the fruit of our labor. Imagine your like gathering energy for 3 months then you discharged all that energy out in 1 day like kamehameha wave. The result? Smoked! Haha
> Anyway looks like they are done reviewing faulty problems if theres any.


You get my drift. I believe if you had feedback on the exams, 21 days is too much for you to put it in. I believe that part of the results process has been finalized. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SacMe24

Am I alone in dreaming about clicking on those "PE Stamps" adds to order my own? I hope that in a few weeks we all get a favorable result and are able to add those letters after our names !!

If all goes well I'm going to order new stamps in all shapes and formats haha...


----------



## knight1fox3

Vel2018 said:


> Relax @emmajuwa we passed this test.


Not if you received the NCEES post-exam survey you didn't. 



Vel2018 said:


> Anyway looks like they are done reviewing faulty problems if theres any.


False. They're simply done taking feedback on questionable problems. Certainly not finished reviewing them (speaking from experience).


----------



## SacMe24

@knight1fox3... I don't believe getting a post-exam survey request from NCEES is a sign that you failed. Several of my friends received the survey and they passed last year


----------



## knight1fox3

SacMe24 said:


> @knight1fox3... I don't believe getting a post-exam survey request from NCEES is a sign that you failed. Several of my friends received the survey and they passed last year


Time will tell. Statistical data and analysis collected from this forum over previous exam cycles suggests otherwise.


----------



## kimberly9

knight1fox3 said:


> Time will tell. Statistical data and analysis collected from this forum over previous exam cycles suggests otherwise.


I received it the following Tuesday after the exam. That seems early for them to know if people passed or failed.


----------



## SacMe24

kimberly9 said:


> I received it the following Tuesday after the exam. That seems early for them to know if people passed or failed.


I've been reading other threads on this topic and as I suspected, we're being trolled haha...


----------



## Vel2018

knight1fox3 said:


> Time will tell. Statistical data and analysis collected from this forum over previous exam cycles suggests otherwise.


LOL nice one



SacMe24 said:


> @knight1fox3... I don't believe getting a post-exam survey request from NCEES is a sign that you failed. Several of my friends received the survey and they passed last year


Obviously Hes playin with your brain man.


----------



## kimberly9

SacMe24 said:


> I've been reading other threads on this topic and as I suspected, we're being trolled haha...


Well I just had a heart attack so I’m glad it isn’t legit.


----------



## Vel2018

If you fell from @knight1fox3 bs then you probably failed the test!!! Jajajaja

Just kidding! Chill out!


----------



## leggo PE

Guys, why would you question the evidence EB has provided over and over again? Clearly, you must trust us enough to be registered on the site.

@knight1fox3 consistently provides worthwhile information based on past experiences. I wouldn't question him too much.

But really, the only way to guarantee a pass is to,

1) Score 80/80, which you'll never know you did if you passed anyway, or,

2) Spam your little heart out!


----------



## SacMe24

Well done folks... this topic is now officially HOT !!


----------



## leggo PE

SacMe24 said:


> Well done folks... this topic is now officially HOT !!
> 
> View attachment 11145


You're welcome!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> Well done folks... this topic is now officially HOT !!
> 
> View attachment 11145


@SacMe24@leggo PE Track 7 (Curtis Park location) at 5pm today. Be there.


----------



## cornsnicker3

I would be surprised if the cut score was much different than basically 70%. I could see them drifting it slightly if the scores were extremely high, but 80%, 90%....highly doubt it.


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> @SacMe24@leggo PE Track 7 (Curtis Park location) at 5pm today. Be there.


What's going on? Are we going to have a race? I ran 3 mi. yesterday at Ancil Hoffman park... beauuutiful !


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> What's going on? Are we going to have a race? I ran 3 mi. yesterday at Ancil Hoffman park... beauuutiful !


Nooo, the brewery!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Going with a couple coworkers, we're all exam victims going to drown our sorrows.


----------



## leggo PE

Is that in Sac? That's a bit out of the way for me, especially after work! And it'd take me forever to get there on my bike with such little warning.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@leggo PE Oops, I just assumed you were local! Where do you work where you can bicycle commute?? It's too dangerous in Sacramento. I was spoiled when I lived/worked in Davis.


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> Going with a couple coworkers, we're all exam victims going to drown our sorrows.


I'd be down to meet for a cold one OR a glass of wine...have plans tonight though but def. before we get our results...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> What's going on? Are we going to have a race? I ran 3 mi. yesterday at Ancil Hoffman park... beauuutiful !


That's a great park. I usually bring Squaretaper doggo across the river to Hagan Community Park.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> I'd be down to meet for a cold one OR a glass of wine...have plans tonight though but def. before we get our results...


Send me a PM, it won't let me PM you.


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> That's a great park. I usually bring Squaretaper doggo across the river to Hagan Community Park.


My dog loves that park too.... ohh and the doggie park in Carmichael off Fair Oaks Blvd


----------



## leggo PE

@squaretaper, I'm in the city by the bay. So not too far away, but a solid drive's for sure, especially with traffic.


----------



## leggo PE

SacMe24 said:


> My dog loves that park too.... ohh and the doggie park in Carmichael off Fair Oaks Blvd


Your dogs could know each other!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> @squaretaper, I'm in the city by the bay. So not too far away, but a solid drive's for sure, especially with traffic.


I feel ya. Until about 6 months ago, I was commuting to San Ramon from Sacramento every day. It was...suboptimal.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> I feel ya. Until about 6 months ago, I was commuting to San Ramon from Sacramento every day. It was...suboptimal.


Oof!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Your dogs could know each other!


Aren't we just doing here what dogs are doing at the park? :rotflmao:


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> Aren't we just doing here what dogs are doing at the park? :rotflmao:


Ehhh I'm not sniffing anybody's behind haha....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Everybody has their price.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Oof!


Ooh, and before that I was commuting to Santa Rosa every day.


----------



## sambisu

squaretaper said:


> Ooh, and before that I was commuting to Santa Rosa every day.


----------



## Surf and Snow

SacMe24 said:


> Am I alone in dreaming about clicking on those "PE Stamps" adds to order my own? I hope that in a few weeks we all get a favorable result and are able to add those letters after our names !!
> 
> If all goes well I'm going to order new stamps in all shapes and formats haha...


The wait is still just beginning out here. In Oregon, it's backwards from most states. You have to pass the PE first, and THEN you need to do the whole license application, job history, personal references mumbo jumbo and wait for all that to go through. So I'm at least 6 months away from a stamp even if I did pass. :mellow:


----------



## SacMe24

Surf and Snow said:


> The wait is still just beginning out here. In Oregon, it's backwards from most states. You have to pass the PE first, and THEN you need to do the whole license application, job history, personal references mumbo jumbo and wait for all that to go through. So I'm at least 6 months away from a stamp even if I did pass. :mellow:


California used to be like that until the last test cycle....so if all goes well and I pass, I'm hearing it'll be about a month before I get an actual license number...Good luck to you sir !!


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Look lets be serious for a moment, has the wait actually killed anyone? Do you know how long it takes to scan in a few thousand forms into a scantron machine? &amp; Don't forget our 1 step QC process.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

knight1fox3 said:


> False. They're simply done taking feedback on questionable problems. Certainly not finished reviewing them (speaking from experience).


This is 100% true.



SacMe24 said:


> I've been reading other threads on this topic and as I suspected, we're being trolled haha...






Vel2018 said:


> Obviously Hes playin with your brain man.


Trolling is forbidden. We're only here to help!


----------



## cornsnicker3

EB NCEES REP said:


> Look lets be serious for a moment, has the wait actually killed anyone? Do you know how long it takes to scan in a few thousand forms into a scantron machine? &amp; Don't forget our 1 step QC process.


Waiting does not, but chronic stress is known to cause health issues. Waiting CAN cause (or intensify) chronic stress.


----------



## envirotex

cornsnicker3 said:


> Waiting does not, but chronic stress is known to cause health issues. Waiting CAN cause (or intensify) chronic stress.


The SPAM thread was designed for stress relief...Nothing a few thousand posts can't handle.


----------



## Surf and Snow

There are good days and bad days. Most of the time I'm able to remain calm and patient as I await the news. Today however has been tough. It's been 3 weeks since the exam, and until today I had not touched my books. I brought them home after the exam in a small rolling suitcase, put it in my guest room/office when I got home and never even unzipped it. Until today. 

Today was a house cleaning day and I finally opened that suitcase to take out the books and find a place to store them for the next 2 months while I wait to find out if I'll be putting them up on eBay  , or digging back in even harder for another several months of neglecting my wife, daughter, dog and house  . I dug through a few looking for answers to a few questions that I was clueless to on the exam. Even looking for 30 minutes rather than 6 I still couldn't find the answers. It began to make me angry and bitter. If I fail, I really wish I could see which ones, specifically I got wrong (not just the category). I'd like to see if I could learn the resources that contained that info. I'm still pretty sure I passed, but some of those questions were just.... uggg! It sucks that I cant even talk about them because I'd bet some of the power folks would feel similarly about the same questions.

Now, today, the wait is finally killing me.  :wacko:


----------



## knight1fox3

Surf and Snow said:


> There are good days and bad days. Most of the time I'm able to remain calm and patient as I await the news. Today however has been tough. It's been 3 weeks since the exam, and until today I had not touched my books. I brought them home after the exam in a small rolling suitcase, put it in my guest room/office when I got home and never even unzipped it. Until today.
> 
> Today was a house cleaning day and I finally opened that suitcase to take out the books and find a place to store them for the next 2 months while I wait to find out if I'll be putting them up on eBay  , or digging back in even harder for another several months of neglecting my wife, daughter, dog and house  . I dug through a few looking for answers to a few questions that I was clueless to on the exam. Even looking for 30 minutes rather than 6 I still couldn't find the answers. It began to make me angry and bitter. If I fail, I really wish I could see which ones, specifically I got wrong (not just the category). I'd like to see if I could learn the resources that contained that info. I'm still pretty sure I passed, but some of those questions were just.... uggg! It sucks that I cant even talk about them because I'd bet some of the power folks would feel similarly about the same questions.
> 
> Now, today, the wait is finally killing me.  :wacko:


As I've advised others on previously, you'll be better off if you can try focusing on your family and/or a hobby (or even work for that matter!) to take your mind off waiting for your exam results. Worrying, second guessing yourself, etc. is not going to change the exam outcome at this point. I understand and can relate that not knowing your result can be frustrating at times. Given the amount time, effort, and resources we all typically devote to this exam is very substantial. But at the end of the day, it's important to keep the grand scheme of things in perspective. It is just an exam. And this exam does not define your efforts and achievements thus far in your engineering career. I guarantee you'll face far greater trials &amp; tribulations throughout your career as you strive to advance your technical portfolio.


----------



## P-E

Consider taking the family on a vacation.  I went to a carribean island for a couple weeks afterwards.   Had a great time and hardly thought of the exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm going to echo the advice above. Try to find a distraction. Otherwise it's going to be a very long and painful three weeks (eight weeks in Pennsylvania)!


----------



## P-E

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm going to echo the advice above. Try to find a distraction. Otherwise it's going to be a very long and painful three weeks (eight weeks in Pennsylvania)!


Especially after the 76ers lose.


----------



## Mr. Zane

Guys, another week to wait but not the last week....

:true:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

P-E said:


> Especially after the 76ers lose.


It's all good. The Eagles are still Super Bowl champs!


----------



## Ninjaneer13

Although the wait is not literally "killing " me, it sure isn't making life easy. It's my second attempt. I feel better coming out of the exam this time than last time, but now the doubt is setting in. 

I have 4 kids (10 years, 7 years, and 3 year old twins) and I work full time so finding time to study hasn't exactly been easy (on me or my husband).

Wishing everybody the best as we wait through the next week or two!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SacMe24

Ninjaneer13 said:


> Although the wait is not literally "killing " me, it sure isn't making life easy. It's my second attempt. I feel better coming out of the exam this time than last time, but now the doubt is setting in.
> 
> I have 4 kids (10 years, 7 years, and 3 year old twins) and I work full time so finding time to study hasn't exactly been easy (on me or my husband).
> 
> Wishing everybody the best as we wait through the next week or two!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


My hat off to you for not giving up and taking the PE exam a second time while trying to juggle family duties and work....good luck to you in a few weeks...


----------



## jperry1221

Ninjaneer13 said:


> Although the wait is not literally "killing " me, it sure isn't making life easy. It's my second attempt. I feel better coming out of the exam this time than last time, but now the doubt is setting in.
> 
> I have 4 kids (10 years, 7 years, and 3 year old twins) and I work full time so finding time to study hasn't exactly been easy (on me or my husband).
> 
> Wishing everybody the best as we wait through the next week or two!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat as you. This is my second attempt with 3 kids at home ( 11, 8, and 4) hopefully we have better results than our first time. Good luck.


----------



## Owism

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> This is my 3rd time taking this test, so I know that the results will not be posted until at least the 2nd week of May, based on historical trends. But every morning, as a routine, I log into myNCEES.ORG, sign in,  hoping to see the results posted.
> 
> Am I the only one doing this?


Its normal. Goodluck. 

It helps to keep spamming in the spam thread. Best thing to do is not think about the exam, just focus on other things. You wont need to study more until you find out if you failed, so why even think about it, you will just second guess yourself.

All the best


----------



## treadlight

I am trying to keep the momentum and is in the process of going for another exam either CEM or CPD. Have not decided yet but it kept me off from thinking the PE exam....sometimes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ninjaneer13 said:


> Although the wait is not literally "killing " me, it sure isn't making life easy. It's my second attempt. I feel better coming out of the exam this time than last time, but now the doubt is setting in.
> 
> I have 4 kids (10 years, 7 years, and 3 year old twins) and I work full time so finding time to study hasn't exactly been easy (on me or my husband).
> 
> Wishing everybody the best as we wait through the next week or two!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I feel your pain.  I took it twice, and have 2 kids (8&amp; 10 at the time), full time job.  Super understanding hubby though, who I think felt bad when I didn't pass the first time, since he kept saying there was no way I could fail.  (Oh really....)  I feel like i gave my entire 2017 to the exam.  I also had kids when I was in engineering school, so I was somewhat used to the working full time and studying routine, but it seemed way worse for the exam.   I also felt better about the exam the second time, and sure enough, must have done just enough to squeak out a pass.


----------



## Ninjaneer13

vhab49_PE said:


> I feel your pain.  I took it twice, and have 2 kids (8&amp; 10 at the time), full time job.  Super understanding hubby though, who I think felt bad when I didn't pass the first time, since he kept saying there was no way I could fail.  (Oh really....)  I feel like i gave my entire 2017 to the exam.  I also had kids when I was in engineering school, so I was somewhat used to the working full time and studying routine, but it seemed way worse for the exam.   I also felt better about the exam the second time, and sure enough, must have done just enough to squeak out a pass.


It's so nice to know I'm not alone. My oldest was 1 year old when I decided to go back to college and my second was planned around my school calendar. I dedicated hundreds of hours into studying for this test, and although my husband has been so supportive, I still don't want to put him (and my kids) through all of that for a third time!

I know it'll be worth it in the end though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I mean, it's been 10 years in the making so I might as well finish it up!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

I can totally relate. Full time job (elec eng), part time job (eng consulting), sole proprietor computer business, and engineering graduate school. All with a family and house complete with long lists of chores. I guess one could say I'm a glutton for punishment. :dunno: Heck, I was even working on one of my final projects in the delivery room!   ldman:


----------



## caychanh

These last few weeks will be crazy.  I remember in December the results came out a few days earlier than predicted.  I wasn't ready and sure enough failed 68%.  It was a terrible feeling.  I'm hoping I can finally experience passing the exam soon.  Three time is the charm or three strikes i'm out.  I have seen plenty of co-workers just flat out gave up the past year.  Failing two or three times can cause alot of doubt, and I wish good luck to all who are awaiting good news (green pass).

The day before the April 2018 exam my 6 year old son said "daddy you will pass your exam".   Hopefully, he gave me real good luck.


----------



## knight1fox3

caychanh said:


> These last few weeks will be crazy.  I remember in December the results came out a few days earlier than predicted.  I wasn't ready and sure enough failed 68%.  It was a terrible feeling.  I'm hoping I can finally experience passing the exam soon.  Three time is the charm or three strikes i'm out.  I have seen plenty of co-workers just flat out gave up the past year.  Failing two or three times can cause alot of doubt, and I wish good luck to all who are awaiting good news (green pass).


You only fail if you quit trying. :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You only fail if you quit trying. :thumbs:


----------



## SacMe24

caychanh said:


> These last few weeks will be crazy.  I remember in December the results came out a few days earlier than predicted.  I wasn't ready and sure enough failed 68%.  It was a terrible feeling.  I'm hoping I can finally experience passing the exam soon.  Three time is the charm or three strikes i'm out.  I have seen plenty of co-workers just flat out gave up the past year.  Failing two or three times can cause alot of doubt, and I wish good luck to all who are awaiting good news (green pass).
> 
> The day before the April 2018 exam my 6 year old son said "daddy you will pass your exam".   Hopefully, he gave me real good luck.


I hope the third time is the charm for you !....I took the exam (ME, MDM) for the fourth time this past April after much soul searching, and glad I found the time and strength to do it again.. hoping and praying for better results in a few weeks. Good luck to all of us fighters !


----------



## mhami

Ninjaneer13 said:


> Although the wait is not literally "killing " me, it sure isn't making life easy. It's my second attempt. I feel better coming out of the exam this time than last time, but now the doubt is setting in.
> 
> I have 4 kids (10 years, 7 years, and 3 year old twins) and I work full time so finding time to study hasn't exactly been easy (on me or my husband).
> 
> Wishing everybody the best as we wait through the next week or two!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


4 kids, 2-three year old twins PLUS full time job?  Hats off to you and your spouse.  Studying seems like it could have been a relief!


----------



## Mike1208

+1 here for logging in at least once per day, checking to see if there has been a change...

I don't have any kids, but can certainly relate to the level of stress. We are in the process of moving, close on both old and new homes May 15th. Thought it would be funny to get results the same day we close (only if I pass...).


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> These last few weeks will be crazy.  I remember in December the results came out a few days earlier than predicted.  I wasn't ready and sure enough failed 68%.  It was a terrible feeling.  I'm hoping I can finally experience passing the exam soon.  Three time is the charm or three strikes i'm out.  I have seen plenty of co-workers just flat out gave up the past year.  Failing two or three times can cause alot of doubt, and I wish good luck to all who are awaiting good news (green pass).
> 
> The day before the April 2018 exam my 6 year old son said "daddy you will pass your exam".   Hopefully, he gave me real good luck.


Wondering how you could manage this?  :mellow:


----------



## Mr. Zane

Mike1208 said:


> +1 here for logging in at least once per day, checking to see if there has been a change...
> 
> I don't have any kids, but can certainly relate to the level of stress. We are in the process of moving, close on both old and new homes May 15th. Thought it would be funny to get results the same day we close (only if I pass...).


I bet the result will be on 21st, accroding to some 38-day routine.


----------



## txjennah PE

I feel everyone's pain. I'm currently studying for exam attempt #3 in October (skipped the April cycle).  I know waiting for results is hard!  Try to keep optimistic, and remember, if you fail, your worth as a human being isn't tied to one exam.  Grieve, eat some ice cream, then get back on it.


----------



## emmajuwa

Mr. Zane said:


> I bet the result will be on 21st, accroding to some 38-day routine.


Same guess, May 21st


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Vel2018

Almost there, yikes! What day do they usually release it? Was it Wednesday? so its got to be the 23rd..


----------



## mckenz007

Seems like Thursdays and Mondays have been reoccuring release dates, at least in my state (which generally releases with the bulk of the country).

Based on the last two years, it seems like this Thursday 5/17 has potential, or possibly Monday 5/21... but who really knows!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

mckenz007 said:


> Seems like Thursdays and Mondays have been reoccuring release dates, at least in my state (which generally releases with the bulk of the country).
> 
> Based on the last two years, it seems like this Thursday 5/17 has potential, or possibly Monday 5/21... but who really knows!


if you read page 11 of the April 2018 NCEES licensure pdf you can see they still have meetings for exam review up until the 19th and I dont think results are released until all exam types are reviewed.


----------



## mckenz007

Bummer! But good to know!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

mckenz007 said:


> Bummer! But good to know!


I hope I'm wrong


----------



## mckenz007

ME_VT said:


> I hope I'm wrong


Not to be a total sociopath... but I did just compare previous exam review dates listed in the Licensure Exchanges to exam release dates. In 2016, my state (Maine) released on May 19th and the last exam review (industrial) was scheduled May 21st. My thought here is that its possible no one in Maine took the industrial test so they released prior to the exam meeting. This is of course 100% speculative/ wishful thinking!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

JustinFish said:


> FYI They have meetings like that every month...those aren't to discuss results..


thats the best news I've heard all week


----------



## Szar

Everyone remember:  

ME_VT is the reason we wont have our scores early.  He did it!  its all his fault with his secret connections to the NCEES.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Szar said:


> Everyone remember:
> 
> ME_VT is the reason we wont have our scores early.  He did it!  its all his fault with his secret connections to the NCEES.


I know a guy who knows a guys friend


----------



## shmoe

ME_VT said:


> thats the best news I've heard all week


I checked Feb, and yep! They have those meetings monthly. 

C'mooooon 17th...


----------



## sambisu

ME_VT said:


> I know a guy who knows a guys friend


Yea I think I know his cousin's girlfriend who works at the Walmart. She said results will be out this afternoon. Although I don't think she knew what I was talking about.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ME_VT said:


> if you read page 11 of the April 2018 NCEES licensure pdf you can see they still have meetings for exam review up until the 19th and I dont think results are released until all exam types are reviewed.


lusone:



mckenz007 said:


> Not to be a total sociopath... but I did just compare previous exam review dates listed in the Licensure Exchanges to exam release dates. In 2016, my state (Maine) released on May 19th and the last exam review (industrial) was scheduled May 21st. My thought here is that its possible no one in Maine took the industrial test so they released prior to the exam meeting. This is of course 100% speculative/ wishful thinking!


Industrial wasn't a new exam in 2016. They've used the same test since April 2013. See below.



shmoe said:


> I checked Feb, and yep! They have those meetings monthly.
> 
> C'mooooon 17th...


Yes various exam committee meetings are routinely held every month. Most don't effect the release date. You have to look for the "exam review", "exam standard", "cut score" and similar meetings that are held after a new test is released - cross reference the exam specifications with when the latest exam was released.

This year all of the electrical exams, plus environmental and architectural are new for April 2018. All of those have "exam standard meeting"s May 18th-19th.


----------



## Szar

RBHeadge PE said:


> lusone:
> 
> Industrial wasn't a new exam in 2016. They've used the same test since April 2013. See below.
> 
> Yes various exam committee meetings are routinely held every month. Most don't effect the release date. You have to look for the "exam review", "exam standard", "cut score" and similar meetings that are held after a new test is released - cross reference the exam specifications with when the latest exam was released.
> 
> This year all of the electrical exams, plus environmental and architectural are new for April 2018. All of those have "exam standard meeting"s May 18th-19th.


No PE Power Meeting?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Power engineering is a subset of Electrical and Computer engineering. My guess is that all three ECE exams are covered in the same exam standard setting study meeting.

Control systems isn't a new exam (since Oct 2011). It just has a regular exam meeting.


----------



## Szar

RBHeadge PE said:


> Power engineering is a subset of Electrical and Computer engineering. My guess is that all three ECE exams are covered in the same exam standard setting study meeting.
> 
> Control systems isn't a new exam (since Oct 2011). It just has a regular exam meeting.


Ahhh.  My mistake! 

I was forgetting that "Electrical and Computer" is not "Computer Engineering" nor "Electronics, Controls, and Communications".  I thought the main category was just "Electrical".

Results are still coming on 5/17.   :deadhorse:


----------



## leggo PE

You guys should seriously spam more. Rules are temporarily suspended, so you can spam as much as you want to!


----------



## sambisu

I actually had a dream last night that I got notified that the results were out but when I logged in online I couldn’t find them or couldn’t get it to actually display my results.


----------



## ME_PE_WANNABE

Waiting for the results is worse than the exam itself.


----------



## JohnLee

I had a job interview two weeks ago and THIS exam... I'm getting about 20 Robocalls and 25 spam emails a day. I cant do this anymore


----------



## SacMe24

sambisu said:


> I actually had a dream last night that I got notified that the results were out but when I logged in online I couldn’t find them or couldn’t get it to actually display my results.


Somebody here got an incomplete or indeterminate result (I can't remember the exact word) from NCEES last Oct. and he was freaking out about it... he then logged to his state board and turned out a license number had been issued in his name. In the end he got a PASS from NCEES but can you imagine being in that situation after all the wait???


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

SacMe24 said:


> Somebody here got an incomplete or indeterminate result (I can't remember the exact word) from NCEES last Oct. and he was freaking out about it... he then logged to his state board and turned out a license number had been issued in his name. In the end he got a PASS from NCEES but can you imagine being in that situation after all the wait???


omg, that is so scary. I am glad it was a PASS though. could you imagine if it was FAIL after all of the hassle?  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## vee043324

For those who feel they have missed something here and need a quick summary of this entire thread / how we all feel right now:


----------



## sambisu

SacMe24 said:


> Somebody here got an incomplete or indeterminate result (I can't remember the exact word) from NCEES last Oct. and he was freaking out about it... he then logged to his state board and turned out a license number had been issued in his name. In the end he got a PASS from NCEES but can you imagine being in that situation after all the wait???


You’ve made my nightmares a potential reality now.


----------



## leggo PE

A few years ago, I believe PA mistakenly issued licenses to people who actually had not passed the PE exam.


----------



## Vel2018

Here goes again, don't let them mess with your brain, if you fall for it, then you might actually fail the test....jajajja


----------



## Surf and Snow

pjavery said:


> Imagine how insane we'd go. Since we don't even apply for our licenses now until after passing the test here in California....


Same up here in Oregon. Even if I do pass, I gotta apply for license and bite my nails for another 3 months.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> I had a job interview two weeks ago and THIS exam... I'm getting about 20 Robocalls and 25 spam emails a day. I cant do this anymore


Ohh man I forgot how much it sucked getting that pit feeling in my stomach everytime I got a notification for a new email during that waiting period! I am so glad I'll never have to do that again.

If only I could figure out how to integrate that into my masterclass trolling attempts  @Surf and Snow





leggo PE said:


> A few years ago, I believe PA mistakenly issued licenses to people who actually had not passed the PE exam.


Yep, start reading from this post:



What a goddamn cluster. This was the epitome of their many MANY fails. :suicide: cs:


----------



## caychanh

OK.  I guess I"m not gonna check anything other than wait for the NCEES email.  It could be today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It won't be today. I doubt it will be this week.

You could still spam F5 the NCEES website.

Or spam the spam thread; still nowhere near the 15k required for release. #hintforlurkers


----------



## caychanh

I'm spamming any thread with a post


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> OK.  I guess I"m not gonna check anything other than wait for the NCEES email.  It could be today.






RBHeadge PE said:


> It won't be today. I doubt it will be this week.
> 
> You could still spam F5 the NCEES website.
> 
> Or spam the spam thread; still nowhere near the 15k required for release. #hintforlurkers


Just keep hitting F5, just keep hitting, just keep hitting, like Dory and Marlin........


----------



## caychanh

F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5

or u mean press the F5 key


----------



## caychanh

Nothing is happening on NCEES dashboard


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5
> 
> or u mean press the F5 key


first one, then the other, then both


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5
> 
> or u mean press the F5 key


Both are Non-value adding work, so do both please..... for consuming your time....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> Nothing is happening on NCEES dashboard


Is that the results page? refresh whatever page it is that says "result pending" or "Awaiting results" or similar


----------



## caychanh

Mr Stine keep popping up.  I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## caychanh

Result still pending.

Coffee break


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Result still pending.
> 
> Coffee break


As a PE, 5-min interval to supervise the website is an acceptable professional performance.


----------



## caychanh

F5, F5, F5, F5

oh no red box


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> A few years ago, I believe PA mistakenly issued licenses to people who actually had not passed the PE exam.


Holy crap, I can't imagine how devastating that must have been to people who didn't actually pass.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SacMe24 said:


> Somebody here got an incomplete or indeterminate result (I can't remember the exact word) from NCEES last Oct. and he was freaking out about it... he then logged to his state board and turned out a license number had been issued in his name. In the end he got a PASS from NCEES but can you imagine being in that situation after all the wait???






Vel2018 said:


> Here goes again, don't let them mess with your brain, if you fall for it, then you might actually fail the test....jajajja


No, that actually happened.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yep, start reading from this post:
> 
> 
> 
> What a goddamn cluster. This was the epitome of their many MANY fails. :suicide: cs:


Thanks for the follow up! I tried a quick search to find this thread, but wasn't successful and couldn't quite remember how long ago it was.

But see? I wasn't lying!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It happened the same exam session I passed so the date is burned into my memory.

We had three non-passers represented in that thread and I don't think any of them ever returned. Kind of makes you wonder how many people PA and PCS mind-screwed that session and how many gave up on taking the test again. :bawling:


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We had three non-passers represented in that thread and I don't think any of them ever returned. Kind of makes you wonder how many people PA and PCS mind-screwed that session and how many gave up on taking the test again. :bawling:


I can't even imagine this! And I took two fails before I got my pass.

This would be 1000x worse.


----------



## caychanh

After reading about the premature license # issue.  I'm not going to check the Roster Board at all.


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> After reading about the premature license # issue.  I'm not going to check the Roster Board at all.


you check the roaster to only make sure your name is there.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

pjavery said:


> As someone who is waiting on industrial results, are you trying to trigger me?


Neeeeeerd!


----------



## pat_in_the_hat

anyone hear anything yet? im guessing tomorrow or friday.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Today isn't over yet.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Today isn't over yet.


yes it is


----------



## JohnLee

@GR8 PLUMENG has the wait killed yet? LOL Im dead on the inside


----------



## GR8 PLUMENG

@JohnLee Am walking dead. I havent really eaten much in 4 days, and at night, am  waking up in cold sweats. thats close to death as possible.


----------



## JohnLee

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> @JohnLee Am walking dead. I havent really eaten much in 4 days, and at night, am  waking up in cold sweats. thats close to death as possible.


Yeah, this is the dead time for me before we go into construction so this my 40th day of pain


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer

I have been watching this thread for three or four weeks, but was only able to create an account to contribute today.

I feel as if I've come to know so many of you who have been sharing my pain over the last 6-weeks, and I am very curious how everyone made out.

I was fortunate enough to have passed - in the Computer Engineering discipline.


----------



## MechanicalApril17

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> I have been watching this thread for three or four weeks, but was only able to create an account to contribute today.
> 
> I feel as if I've come to know so many of you who have been sharing my pain over the last 6-weeks, and I am very curious how everyone made out.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to have passed - in the Computer Engineering discipline.


Congratulations! Heard computers was especially brutal going by the pass rate.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer

MechanicalApril17 said:


> Congratulations! Heard computers was especially brutal going by the pass rate.


Thank you.

Did they publish the pass rates for the April-2018 exams?  I could not find them listed (last I looked).

The Computer Engineering exam is subject to very wide swings in pass rates due to the small population of those taking the test.

However, it was quite brutal compared to what I expected from the NCEES sample test I purchased form them in January.  My mind was ashes as I drove back home at 6:30 pm that evening.


----------



## Surf and Snow

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Did they publish the pass rates for the April-2018 exams?  I could not find them listed (last I looked).
> 
> The Computer Engineering exam is subject to very wide swings in pass rates due to the small population of those taking the test.
> 
> However, it was quite brutal compared to what I expected from the NCEES sample test I purchased form them in January.  My mind was ashes as I drove back home at 6:30 pm that evening.


https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates/

Well, only 29 people in the whole country took it! Sheesh. That exam will be on the chopping block soon, making your PE license super rare!


----------



## MechanicalApril17

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Did they publish the pass rates for the April-2018 exams?  I could not find them listed (last I looked).
> 
> The Computer Engineering exam is subject to very wide swings in pass rates due to the small population of those taking the test.
> 
> However, it was quite brutal compared to what I expected from the NCEES sample test I purchased form them in January.  My mind was ashes as I drove back home at 6:30 pm that evening.


Yes, they published 2018 pass rates. For computers 50% of the first time exam takers passed; and only 20% of the repeat takers passed. Like I said brutal.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer

MechanicalApril17 said:


> Yes, they published 2018 pass rates. For computers 50% of the first time exam takers passed; and only 20% of the repeat takers passed. Like I said brutal.


Thanks, I just saw those pass rates this evening.  Wow, I guess I have to go back to a couple of co-workers and correct them.  They told me that the pass rate for the Computer Engineering test was much higher than most of the others.  I guess they were looking at the October 2017 rates.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer

Surf and Snow said:


> https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates/
> 
> Well, only 29 people in the whole country took it! Sheesh. That exam will be on the chopping block soon, making your PE license super rare! ﻿


I was thinking that as well.  However, since they have eliminated the Software Engineering exam after the October 2018 test (one test I was originally planning on taking), I suspect that the number of people the taking the Computer Engineering test will go up once SE is gone.  CE got better numbers before SE was in existence.  I switched because I did much better on the CE practice exam than I did on the SE practice exam.  I'm fortunate my undergrad degree was mostly CE, even though most of my work experience was in SE.


----------

